# Eye Boogers



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Some friends and I noticed recently that our dogs have an increase in eye discharge in the past few days. Zulu has green eye gunk every morning, though Mia's largely unaffected. Any ideas on what could cause this? I'm in the southeastern US, and I have noticed that it's starting to cool off. Or is green discharge a sign of a virus?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Some friends and I noticed recently that our dogs have an increase in eye discharge in the past few days. Zulu has green eye gunk every morning, though Mia's largely unaffected. Any ideas on what could cause this? I'm in the southeastern US, and I have noticed that it's starting to cool off. Or is green discharge a sign of a virus?


When Tiger had that the vet put him on an antihistamine for a few weeks - said something was probably irritating him, likely an allergy. He also gave him some eye ointment, which I think had some antibacterial properties to it.

Where I live, midwest, the weed pollen (ragweed, etc.) is incredibly high. I am very, very allergic to ragweed and even with my allergy meds I am sneezing, eyes watering, etc. Late summer around here is horrible for my allergies and I don't doubt that many dogs suffer too.

We have used Neo-Poly-Bac-Hydro for Henry when he gets the green eye discharge. Poodles are known to have problems with allergies and eye discharge as a result, and this has been helpful. Actually, Millie is the first out of 4 poodles to have no eye allergy symptoms during any season.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Did you recently change diets? If so it's probably your dog detoxing. Mine had terrible eye discharge for about 2 weeks after I switched from kibble to raw...then again when I switched from chicken based raw...to a variety raw...then again when I switched to another (improved raw) diet. Now were good. Were in FL, and to the best of my knowledge about the only allergen is mold spores...ect. Our pollen season was brutal...but ended in March. 
Any other systemic allergic reactions other than the eye goop? Redness to abdomen, ears, excessive scratching?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

FL Cracker said:


> Did you recently change diets? ... Any other systemic allergic reactions other than the eye goop? Redness to abdomen, ears, excessive scratching?


No, no, no, and nope. Just green eye gunk. Started two days ago. In my dog (Spoo) and a friend's dog (PWD).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say that its unrelated and not something to worry about. Eye boogies are worrisome if they are green/yellow or a constant thing. It could have been just a bit of dust in the eyes, etc. Keep an eye on it!


----------

